# Double front pants



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

I bought some of the madsens brand double front loggers pants. They shrunk up too much in the legs for me to wear after one washing. Is any of the other brands shrink less or have a bigger leg. I like the double front for the blackberry thorns and small twigs that poke you in the brush.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Prison Blues is the best fitting for me. I like them cause the crotch does not hang down. That is the first thing that goes on the madsens pants, carharts and keys for me, but I have never bust a crotch in the PB's. They are a bit more slim fitting though, and may not be for you. My legs are not real big. My most favorite pants to work in are the Ben Davis Gorilla cut pants though. They do not make them in a double front though, but they are super tuff, don't soak up the water like regular jeans, and are super comfortable. If anyone reading this thread is interested in some Ben Davis Britches I have found and Awesome place to buy them. Go to Gorillagear.com and make sure and order them with the bachelor buttons if you wear suspenders or they will send them too you w/o and don't confuse the original Bens with the Gorilla cut. The Gorilla cut are 10x better!


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

key's for me, wished they still made peedee jeans, still have some but they don't fit no more.:msp_unsure: need to work on that.


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

I have big legs. Wrangler carpenter fit the best with carhartt second. The wranglers only last 3-6 months and the back pockets will tear at the corner and that's the end of them.


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

The Big Bills have weak pockets. I wore holes in them fast. The rest of the pants held up. Don't know about the length. I'm short and wide, and seldom have a problem with too long legs.


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

I don't need the length but I need a big thigh area. The ones from madsens might fit if they were a size or two bigger in the waist to have bigger legs.


----------



## Joe46 (May 27, 2011)

That's interesting about the Madsens pants. Mine are older but haven't shrunk at all. Maybe they change suppliers? I miss the old Lee double fronts


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

I have been wearing Levis and Wranglers all my life, a few carrheart and some other brands here & there. Wranglers, after they are warn in, they are nice in the summer, they feel lighter than levies. One problem with the wranglers is that the back pockets get eaten by the saw wrench rather fast. . .


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

The wranglers are nice in the summer. Anything in your pockets will wear them out pretty quick. I don't know who makes the madsens pants but they shrunk enough I can't get them pulled all the way up. The waist should still fit if I could get them over my thighs.


----------



## Joe46 (May 27, 2011)

Well maybe I just didn't notice. I always bought my riggin jeans 2 sizes too big. Thats what suspenders are for:msp_smile:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Prison Blues is the best fitting for me. I like them cause the crotch does not hang down. That is the first thing that goes on the madsens pants, carharts and keys for me, but I have never bust a crotch in the PB's. They are a bit more slim fitting though, and may not be for you. My legs are not real big. My most favorite pants to work in are the Ben Davis Gorilla cut pants though. They do not make them in a double front though, but they are super tuff, don't soak up the water like regular jeans, and are super comfortable. If anyone reading this thread is interested in some Ben Davis Britches I have found and Awesome place to buy them. Go to Gorillagear.com and make sure and order them with the bachelor buttons if you wear suspenders or they will send them too you w/o and don't confuse the original Bens with the Gorilla cut. The Gorilla cut are 10x better!


 
+1 on the Key denim jeans, I like the plack loggers myself. I bought a pair of Gorilla cut pants and they're HUGE, on me they look like bell-bottoms on steroids.


----------



## Rounder (May 27, 2011)

I buy the Key's. They don't seem to shrink and have a full cut. Last twice as long as POS carrharts, and cost half the price - Sam


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

I might have to give the keys a try. I need to find someone who can wear the madsens ones. Anybody wear a 38/32?


----------



## Philbert (May 27, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I might have to give the keys a try. I need to find someone who can wear the madsens ones. Anybody wear a 38/32?


 

That's about what I wear, but I like loose fitting clothes. So I usually buy pants like these, painter pants, etc. a few sizes larger (e.g. 42 or even 44 inch waist) if they are all cotton.

Philbert


----------



## JRepairsK70e (May 27, 2011)

md i wear a 36 /31 in carhart or duluth firehose brands .what color are those madsens? what do you need to get for them?? seems the more pairs you own they just last longer fewer trips thru the washin machine lol jk


----------



## hammerlogging (May 27, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I might have to give the keys a try. I need to find someone who can wear the madsens ones. Anybody wear a 38/32?


 
To put it simply, suspenders hold up my 34s. BUT, I just bought some 38/32 madsens, one for the standard slip in chaps, and I just built another pair of my fancy custom pants with Maddsens 38/32 double fronts, partly because I know they shrink, and I like the space. I take the guts from some older chaps and sew them straight in to the legs of jeans- heavier and hotter than the slip in pads but great coverage, and they're double fronts. I like the big pants (on me) for air flow, freedom of movement. I have to admit they wear like clown pants though. 

How about you throw them in with that grinder and ONE day I'll have the gumption to make a wise investment. Or sell it first, I don't balme you, I just have to be careful with the cash right now. I'll be thinking about it tomorrow morning, I have about 6 chains to file, course that'd about 15 if I had a grinder!


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

I never could get to like the double front pants. Tried a few pair but they always felt stiff, took a long time to dry out in the winter and were hot in the summer.

I've had good luck with those black Key jeans that Bailey's sells. They seem to last two or three seasons. The sizing tends to run small so I order 36's where normally I'd wear a 34. 
If you stag them off don't start too high...they unravel about a quarter inch every time you wash them.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

I thought something looked strange in some of your pictures haha. I have never been in to suspenders all that much, rather wear a belt and keep the nasty stuff out..


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I thought something looked strange in some of your pictures haha. I have never been in to suspenders all that much, rather wear a belt and keep the nasty stuff out..


 
LOL...yeah, along toward the end of the 2nd season, after many washings, those pants are close to the tops of my boots. That's one reason suspenders are good, you can lower your pants back down by adjusting them.

And if your pants are loose enough the saw dust and stuff just falls right through. If you're wearing those Wrangler disco jeans with a belt the stuff seems to accumulate.


----------



## forestryworks (May 28, 2011)

wranglers pockets are too damn small for packing a wedge or two around.

i gotta get new pants. gotta try a different brand. the new bailey's wild ass jeans end up like freaking clown pants at the end of the day. waste.

these last two pairs (some wally-world brand) the damn pockets fell out of them. damn bangladeshians.


----------



## madhatte (May 28, 2011)

BDU's.

Cheap, disposable, tough, dry quickly, don't snag easily.

Like spenders? Pound in some bachelor buttons.


----------



## Ramblewood (May 28, 2011)

By far the best I have worn are the Duluth Fire hose . They have lots of room, wear longer than blue jeans, and have lots of pockets . I have the regular fire hose, a pair of light weight bibs, and a pair of double front, insulated winter pants . I like them better than my Carhart doubles or the Riggs (by Wrangler) doubles . The Riggs would be my second favorite . They have a cordura lining in the back pockets so you don't poke holes in them and they have the gusset crotch, as do all the Duluth, which let you bend over without binding .


----------



## wowzers (May 28, 2011)

I like Key doubles, and for the price (23 at the local grange) you can't go wrong.


----------



## bitzer (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Prison Blues is the best fitting for me. I like them cause the crotch does not hang down. That is the first thing that goes on the madsens pants, carharts and keys for me, but I have never bust a crotch in the PB's. They are a bit more slim fitting though, and may not be for you. My legs are not real big. My most favorite pants to work in are the Ben Davis Gorilla cut pants though. They do not make them in a double front though, but they are super tuff, don't soak up the water like regular jeans, and are super comfortable. If anyone reading this thread is interested in some Ben Davis Britches I have found and Awesome place to buy them. Go to Gorillagear.com and make sure and order them with the bachelor buttons if you wear suspenders or they will send them too you w/o and don't confuse the original Bens with the Gorilla cut. The Gorilla cut are 10x better!


 
I just busted the crotch outta my carhart doubles yesterday when fueling up! I've only about 100hrs on em (installed an hour meter) and at $38 a pop around here it pist me off somethin fierce! The wife's gotten good at stitchin over the years though. we'll see.

Alright one more thing, since we're talkin jeans how many days in a row do you boys run the same pair before washing? (obviously climate plays a factor). I'd say I've gone a work week and a half in one pair.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

bitzer said:


> I just busted the crotch outta my carhart doubles yesterday when fueling up! I've only about 100hrs on em (installed an hour meter) and at $38 a pop around here it pist me off somethin fierce! The wife's gotten good at stitchin over the years though. we'll see.
> 
> Alright one more thing, since we're talkin jeans how many days in a row do you boys run the same pair before washing? (obviously climate plays a factor). I'd say I've gone a work week and a half in one pair.


 What is this washing thing you speak of? lol I have to everyday. I know, I'm a sissy, but it drives me nuts if I don't.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2011)

I still have one pair of Wild Ass pants left from the mid '80s, they need a little work before I can wear them to the GTG. They will probably hang off me like a tent.


----------



## 056 kid (May 28, 2011)

bitzer said:


> I just busted the crotch outta my carhart doubles yesterday when fueling up! I've only about 100hrs on em (installed an hour meter) and at $38 a pop around here it pist me off somethin fierce! The wife's gotten good at stitchin over the years though. we'll see.
> 
> Alright one more thing, since we're talkin jeans how many days in a row do you boys run the same pair before washing? (obviously climate plays a factor). I'd say I've gone a work week and a half in one pair.


 
Dirty jeans is cold jeans!!
I usually try and get 3 days out of a pair in the summer and 2 in the winter, but after they stand up on their own I wash them. There is just too much sweat, dirt , and grease to be washing clothes after one wash..


----------



## GASoline71 (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> *Prison Blues *is the best fitting for me. I like them cause the crotch does not hang down. That is the first thing that goes on the madsens pants, carharts and keys for me, but I have never bust a crotch in the PB's.



Prison Blues are the best made...

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (May 28, 2011)

I still don't understand why guys wear cotton rigging clothes in the winter. They stay wet all day and suck the life right out of you.


----------



## Joe46 (May 28, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I still don't understand why guys wear cotton rigging clothes in the winter. They stay wet all day and suck the life right out of you.


 Well that's true, but when it was cold and rainy I wore a wool union suit under them. When it got real bad I went to tin pants and coat.


----------



## mdavlee (May 28, 2011)

I'm trying to find pants that will do good being welded around and then in the woods. I hate having a bunch of different clothes for just one thing.


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I still don't understand why guys wear cotton rigging clothes in the winter. They stay wet all day and suck the life right out of you.


 
You're right, being wet all day is no fun. I usually wear Grundens when it rains. 
I never did like wool pants, polyester gives me a rash in places I can't discuss, and tin pants are too spendy for a tight-wad like me.


----------



## Firewood King (Sep 25, 2011)

Carhartts Double Knee Logger's for me. Wore 'em for years. Hardly any shrinkage, very comfortable and pretty tough too.


----------



## LoggingEngineer (Sep 27, 2011)

Double knee Key's....cheaper than most and more roomy. Filson Tin pants for those days that are too wet for jeans and not full on raining and needing the rain gear.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 27, 2011)

Old thread. I usually wear Key black single jeans from Bailey's. They hang from suspenders and aren't exactly for the runway but I don't care what my butt looks like. Matter of fact i haven't seen it in years. Sometimes Prison Blues or Berne (from Bailey's) heavy but cheap and tough. Nomex wildland pants when it rains.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 27, 2011)

I pretty much always wear either BDU's (cheap, dry quickly, tough, snag-resistant) or Nomex (better than BDU's but expensive). I don't wear Nomex to mark trees as the paint would negate the fire-resistance of the material.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 27, 2011)

LoggingEngineer said:


> Filson Tin pants for those days that are too wet for jeans and not full on raining . . .


 


2dogs said:


> Nomex wildland pants when it rains.


 


madhatte said:


> or Nomex


 

Where do you guys buy your Filson and Nomex pants from, if I may ask?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't have a local vendor, you can buy Filson stuff from their website. 

Nomex is available from any fire equipment vendor or even Forestry Suppliers, Inc. 

You might also look on the 'Bay for deals.

Seriously, though, don't discount BDU's -- they're really good at being tough and cheap. I've been a fan for years.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 27, 2011)

madhatte said:


> If you don't have a local vendor, you can buy Filson stuff from their website.
> Nomex is available from any fire equipment vendor.


 
So the Filson Tin Cloth is like a waxed pair of Carharts? Website says not to wash, only to wipe or brush, so I am assuming that they acquire a bit of, . . .er, . . .um, . . . _'character'_ after a bit?

I have had fire-retardant treated cotton clothing before, but not Nomex. Does it feel like polyester when wearing it?

Thanks,

Philbert

(p.s. - I tried to rep you for your helpful response, but the system would not let me!)


----------



## madhatte (Sep 27, 2011)

Philbert said:


> I am assuming that they acquire a bit of, . . .er, . . .um, . . . _'character'_ after a bit?
> 
> ---------
> 
> Does it feel like polyester when wearing it?



Yes and yes, though the new "Advance" material with Kevlar is a bit rougher. Tin cloth takes about three wearings before they look a million years old, and then, properly maintained, it looks that way forever.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a reason the Filson pants are known "tin pants". They say that you can brush them to clean em. Don't bother:smile2:. If it was going to be cold and rainy, that's what went on. Actually if it was going to be cold and wet, or snow I wore a wool union suit, tin pants, Hickory shirt, and a tin coat. I hardly ever wore rain gear, just never felt comfortable working in them.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 27, 2011)

Im gonna drop some geeters on rain apparel this weekend. those double tin pants look nice, but they will be the most expensive pare of trousers I have ever owned. not even Ralph Lauren costs that much!


----------



## Gologit (Sep 27, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Im gonna drop some geeters on rain apparel this weekend. those double tin pants look nice, but they will be the most expensive pare of trousers I have ever owned. not even Ralph Lauren costs that much!


 
Ralph Lauren don't cut timber.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea, but the ladies like him:tongue2:

Is filson the one to go with or can i get them cheaper?


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 27, 2011)

Filson is crazy expensive stuff. I have several of their garments but I bought them before the current owner and the constant price increases. I just received an e-mail ad from Filson denim jeans at $198.00!!! Their tin gear and maybe their woolen garments are all that I would ever consider buying. Much if not most of their line is made overseas anyway. 

Nearly all my Nomex clothing came from ebay, BUT I know what I'm looking for. The best time to buy Nomex wildland gear is between Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

Here is a good source for wildland gear. There are several in the PNW too.
Gear & Equipment for Wildland Fire Fighting, Forest Firefighters & Wild Land Firefighter


----------



## madhatte (Sep 27, 2011)

Two hunnert bones for a full set of yellow-and-greens with a belt?!? I think I know where we'll be buying from now on.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd hate to think what it'd cost me to replace the Filson gear I own. At my age I probably wouldn't. I use to get their catalogs. I could always find their stuff cheaper at places Like Swains in Port Angeles or Madsen's.


----------



## gulity1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can testify to Filson I have the packer hat where it when ever it rains and im working outside Im a diesel mechanic running road calls works great cant say enough As for pants Wild Ass all day all the way but make sure you get the good suspenders I got all my stuff from Baileys and paid top dollar trying to but togther some cash for Filson pants and a coat just cant say enough about great stuff kinda stiff to where at first but great stuff wears like iron and Im very hard on my stuff


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2011)

i climb in the baileys/berne denim doudles they last 2 years


----------



## slowp (Sep 27, 2011)

I found the best price on tin pants was at an independent department store in Chehalis. It is across from Staples.

Tin pants breathe a bit, and are easier for me to move around in. I can only wear them in cooler weather because they are rough so you need to wear long undies under them. They are way more comfie than the rubber rainpants. They hold up well in the brush.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Sep 27, 2011)

May have to get me a pair of these tin pants if I keep spending time in the brush. Rubber rain-gear doesn't breathe at all and non rubber rain-gear seems to tear if you get within ten feet of a bush. 

One question, are these "tin's" overly hot? ie only for winter conditions....? 8 months out of the year high temps don't exceed 60 here.


----------



## slowp (Sep 27, 2011)

I consider them more of a 40 to 20 something degree pant, but I've only worn them with long johns.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> I found the best price on tin pants was at an independent department store in Chehalis. It is across from Staples.
> 
> Tin pants breathe a bit, and are easier for me to move around in. I can only wear them in cooler weather because they are rough so you need to wear long undies under them. They are way more comfie than the rubber rainpants. They hold up well in the brush.


 
Wanna send me a pair for reimbursment, (how ever you spell it. .)??


----------



## slowp (Sep 28, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Wanna send me a pair for reimbursment, (how ever you spell it. .)??



I think you should try them on before buying. They come unhemmed, I seem to recall. I hemmed the first pair and of course, that was torn in the brush. So, I just cut them off, which is the customary thing to do here. 

I didn't see what the price is now, but they were $90 something.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 28, 2011)

chehalis is a long way from here though. Plus if I order off the web, I won't be able to try on first anyway. I can send you the $$ in advance, just let me know if you get some spare time. it is not raining steady down here yet, but I know it is coming. .


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 28, 2011)

I think they're great for any wet day but the heavy rain all day type. You'll love them. You may prefer breaking them in with long underwear with all the oil on the inside, after that you won't care much. Way worth $100 or so whatever they are asking now. 

Keeping them a little clean is similar to boots in a way, the mud on them will just wear the fabric out faster, you definately don't have to do much.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 28, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Filson is crazy expensive stuff. I have several of their garments but I bought them before the current owner and the constant price increases. I just received an e-mail ad from Filson denim jeans at $198.00!!! Their tin gear and maybe their woolen garments are all that I would ever consider buying. Much if not most of their line is made overseas anyway.
> 
> Nearly all my Nomex clothing came from ebay, BUT I know what I'm looking for. The best time to buy Nomex wildland gear is between Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> ...


 
The Supply Cache is a great company!


----------



## caddguy (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to have a pair of Ben Davis Gorilla Cut pants. My wife sewed in some chaps (Labonville) to the fronts of these pants to get the protection I needed. I used them for alot of things other than cutting, even when I was moonlighting carpentry, just flat out wore them out. I can tell you, they were the best feeling pants I ever wore and really worked well in the woods. Since I don't sling around as much timber as I used to. I just use what ever jeans are handy that are loose fitting and throw on a pair of Stihl Chaps (that I hate)...when I can remember to pack them. 
I also own my second Filson Logger coat which I wouldn't trade for anything!
I wore my first one out, sent it to Filson for repairs, and they decided instead of repairing it, they would just give me a new one free of charge!! After almost 10 years of owning it. Now that is real USA customer service!!


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 29, 2011)

Fancy stuff is nice, but a guy can do fine with a few pairs of levis and a few pairs of wranglers. Though Wranglers don't last long. Almost every pair I own have holey back pockets from saw wrenches. .


----------



## OregonSawyer (Sep 29, 2011)

Well it looks like I will be spending my Winter Break out in the woods with the timber company that is being contracted to log a piece of land for "us". It's a 5 mil bd-ft. job so there should be plenty of time for [no pun intended] "getting my feet wet". I just may need to look into some of this Filson garb. Us mill-rats aren't used to the severe inclement winter weather. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 1, 2012)

Roma said:


> Old thread, and probably even older news, but a little info for those who don't know... If you like to run the Labonville safety inserts instead of chaps, Madsen's for $12. will add the snaps and lower pockets into DF Carhartts (and I imagine any other brand they sell) if you happen to want something other than their logger jeans. Just ordered some the other day.



Inserts are the way to go.


----------



## woodheater500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info about Madsen's doing Labonville insert pockets in Carhartts. I ordered a pair of their jeans/w pockets for inserts today. We'll see how they fit, and maybe I'll get some Carhartts from them next. Their website has a lot of good information on saw maintenance, real practical advice I thought. And it's kinda nice to have to call and talk to a guy to order. I'd rather give them my business than most other mail order suppliers- they're old school in a good way.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2012)

woodheater500 said:


> Thanks for the info about Madsen's doing Labonville insert pockets in Carhartts. I ordered a pair of their jeans/w pockets for inserts today. We'll see how they fit, and maybe I'll get some Carhartts from them next. Their website has a lot of good information on saw maintenance, real practical advice I thought. And it's kinda nice to have to call and talk to a guy to order. I'd rather give them my business than most other mail order suppliers- they're old school in a good way.



If you ever make it out to the Left Coast stop in at their store. It's one of a kind.


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> If you ever make it out to the Left Coast stop in at their store. It's one of a kind.



I disagree. Sunbirds is good and also the other saw shop. Both are just south of the famous store. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> I disagree. Sunbirds is good and also the other saw shop. Both are just south of the famous store. :msp_tongue:



Okay, I'll give you Sunbirds. And that "other saw shop" is a good one. But there's only one Madsens. That place even _smells_ like a saw shop is supposed to.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Since I first posted to this thread I have found out from Bailey's that Key no longer makes the black denim jeans I like. I ordered some 100% cotton jeans (Frisco jeans) from Gorilla Gear. They are nice and fit well but they fade like crazy. After 2 months they are pale grey with most of the fading in the first wash. I went back to Prison Blues single front as the Berne double front are heavy when dry and impossible to wear wet. I am now using (PB) Welch suspenders as recommended by the old guy and guess what he was right, they are the best.

I added buttons to some of my Nomex pants so my chaps don't drag them down. That worked out well. I wanted to get a pair of Advance pants but at $250.00 or more I'll pass for now.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Okay, I'll give you Sunbirds. And that "other saw shop" is a good one. But there's only one Madsens. That place even _smells_ like a saw shop is supposed to.


It's like a kids candy store for loggers. Talking to a guy the last time I was there. He said you drove all the way down here from Auburn?:biggrin:


----------



## Troy Reynolds (Dec 13, 2014)

bitzer said:


> I just busted the crotch outta my carhart doubles yesterday when fueling up! I've only about 100hrs on em (installed an hour meter) and at $38 a pop around here it pist me off somethin fierce! The wife's gotten good at stitchin over the years though. we'll see.
> 
> Alright one more thing, since we're talkin jeans how many days in a row do you boys run the same pair before washing? (obviously climate plays a factor). I'd say I've gone a work week and a half in one pair.


Try firehouse flex from Dalits trading company I'm in the drilling industry both water and bridge foundation drilling they stand up and are the most comfortable i have worn in the 28 years I've been drilling you'll love em


----------



## 460magman (Dec 13, 2014)

do not get the round house ones waist is good legs are narrow but on the up side they are made in the usa


----------



## hseII (Dec 13, 2014)

I liked my single front Wild Ass pants enough to order double fronts; they are sold out right now...

I've only had these about 6 weeks, but so far, the best $19 I spent this year...


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 13, 2014)

I found the black Carhart loggers to last the longest, then the denum loggers, then the tan loggers.

There really is a difference in how long each last


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2014)

Joe46 said:


> It's like a kids candy store for loggers. Talking to a guy the last time I was there. He said you drove all the way down here from Auburn?[emoji3]


It's not that bad of drive.... lol


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 14, 2014)

hseII said:


> I liked my single front Wild Ass pants enough to order double fronts; they are sold out right now...
> 
> I've only had these about 6 weeks, but so far, the best $19 I spent this year...



I have several pairs of Wild Ass doubles and a few pairs of Keys. The Wild Ass fit me good and are wearing great, they are a hair over a year old and the only flaw I have noticed is out of 4 pairs one pocket rivet and corner are pulled off. Other that the damage I have inflicted on them these britches are by far the best I have owned. I wish Baileys would get more in soon!! The Keys are a very close second, I have a pair that are about 2 years old that are almost threadbare and not fit to wear in public unless your wearing long johns..... I can't retire em. Like Deets from Lonesome Dove I ain't one to give up on a garment on account of a little age,


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Like Deets from Lonesome Dove I ain't one to give up on a garment on account of a little age,



I don't give up on my old clothes either but I think my wife does. Perfectly good pants and shirts, with only a few holes and rips and tears and paint spots and big mended areas and stains that won't wash out any more, just seem to _disappear. _She claims no knowledge of where they might have gone. I keep telling her that working in the woods isn't some kind of fashion show but the really old stuff keeps disappearing anyway.


----------



## wowzers (Dec 14, 2014)

I think most of my clothes are held together with tearmender!


----------

